# Looking for hunting lease in NE GA area



## ahill76443 (Jan 10, 2014)

Father, son, and daughter looking for lease/membership in the NE GA area. I live in Barrow county and would like to find something within a reasonable driving distance. I work weekends, so I would be doing a majority of my hunting mid week and probably would be doing very few if any over night stays. Some counties of interest would be Barrow, Jackson, Hall, Banks, Wilks, Greene..... Just hit me up even if I didn't mention your area because I may have left some areas out. Thanks


----------



## NGaIrish (Jan 15, 2014)

We have a qdm blub in Stephens county.
If you need more informnation let me know.

Ed


----------



## syndeo22 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Seeking Hunting Lease in Stephens County*

This year for late season (2015) or next year and beyond (2016+).

Thanks!


----------

